# Communal/side bar tables



## JoshuaHoffman (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello, I am a new member, retiring, but still in the thick of things. Here are two tables I recently completed for the Hyatt Hotel in Washington, DC(December,2008). I will be happy to share some thoughts on the process. Happy New Year. Joshua Hoffman


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, those are really nice.


----------



## kentuckytwostep (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice looking tables... What kind of wood? and how did you get such a large table top so straight and flat?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Josh,
Welcome to the forum. Nice looking tables. Would be interested in more info on them. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## JoshuaHoffman (Nov 22, 2008)

*Communal/Side bar tables*

Hello, The wood is Walnut from two large boules, pictures and text about the process, I would be happy to post. Attached find the first 6" slabs of the 13' log after re-sawing and putting in kiln for drying as 3" flitches. The process took five months from cutting the logs, drying the wood, fabricating the tables, and finally installation. More to follow. Joshua


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Big slabs of walnut like that make me get goosebumps. :thumbsup:
Part of me wants the monster walnut tree in my front yard to fall over. 

Nice looking tables, interested to see more pics and read the details.


----------



## JoshuaHoffman (Nov 22, 2008)

*Ripping the wide flitches on gang rip*

Thank you for your interest. Here are two pictures of the flitches being ripped on the gang rip in preparation for dressing and gluing. Joshuastrees.net


----------

